

Raspberry Pi Wall Box SONOS Controller - nilsjuenemann
http://wallbox.weebly.com/

======
tehwebguy
This is cool! That said I had no idea what a "wall box" was (basically a
jukebox), and Google was no help until I added 1960s. A clearer shot of the
unit would probably help!

Also, I have no idea if you are the creator so my comments above may be moot.

